# What's that kick?



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey guys, while driving with me my dad noticed kind of a knocking when switching from 1st to 2nd gear. It seems like the car is a manual almost, like there is that little "kick" between the gears. Its not really bothering me, I just dont want it to be a problem that can get worse. This pretty much only happens 1st-->2nd gear, and happens most of the time. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

my car has that little kick too my step dad said its a shift lock or somehting like that. what i do is right before it shifts from 1st to 2nd i let off the gas so it dont kick hard.but im sure thats hard on the tranny but it feels alot smoother. but thats just me


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

harsh shift could also be attributed to low fluid level or internal slipping on the valve body, giving a delayed harsh shift....check it out........


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Checked the fluid level, Im good to go on that. As for the internal slipping, how could i check that or fix that? Thank!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

and also, does the fluid look and smell burnt??? if so, it's also likely to have been slipping and burning, and when does this occur??? is it intermittent or always???hot or cold???


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fluid is 100% good on everything, smells good, and to the touch is smooth, not gritty or anything. It occurs pretty much always, but for some reason i feel it more when i jam on the gas really quick.


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

My car kicks also when shifting. According to the manual this is normal because of the overdrive feature. It goes away after driving for about 10 minutes or more.

- John


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

really? I noticed that as well, thanks for easing my concerns, usually it does go away after 10 minutes now that i think about it. Unless it could be something else, does anyone know? Thanks a lot guys! BTW, starforece, where are you in NJ?


----------



## Nau (Dec 19, 2004)

starforce77 said:


> My car kicks also when shifting. According to the manual this is normal because of the overdrive feature. It goes away after driving for about 10 minutes or more.
> 
> - John


My '92 Sentra GXE has this kick as well when shifting from 1st to 2nd 
And it doesn't go away in 10 or 100min of driving.
And it strarted doing that only a couple of years ago. I tried to find a problem but nobody could tell what that is.

Any ideas?


----------



## luckysperm1 (Dec 24, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> harsh shift could also be attributed to low fluid level or internal slipping on the valve body, giving a delayed harsh shift....check it out........


my friends hard shifting was due to really low almost frozen fluid we parked his car in a heated garage and swaped the fluids runs much better now


----------



## Nau (Dec 19, 2004)

luckysperm1 said:


> my friends hard shifting was due to really low almost frozen fluid we parked his car in a heated garage and swaped the fluids runs much better now


Nah, nothing so obviuos unfortunately.
I changed ATF and filter using Nissan OE parts, it's all the same kick. The old fluid was in good shape as well.


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ill let you guys know tomorrow. I'll ask my dad about it he's a Nissan master technician..So he will probally know.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i didn't know transmissions had replacable filters...is it hard to replace?


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

If you want to squeek your wheels, let off the gas right before it shifts, and in the middle of the shift, gun it, and your wheels will squeak. (At least mine do.) This is probably about as good for your car as sugar in your oil, but it's kind of fun.

Mine shifts hard, and has always shifted hard. I've been paranoid about the ATF level, but it has always looked good. No burning smells either. I would like to swap to a standard tranny someday, so I don't have to worry about this, but every time I get the money something always comes up... insurance, registration, school... jeeze.


----------



## luckysperm1 (Dec 24, 2004)

stevja1 said:


> *If you want to squeek your wheels, let off the gas right before it shifts, and in the middle of the shift, gun it, and your wheels will squeak. (At least mine do.) This is probably about as good for your car as sugar in your oil, but it's kind of fun.*


 lol and you wonder why you have TM probs lol jkjk 
you lucky AT people dont know how good u got it....changing the Mt oil takes for ever and is a P.I.T.A.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my car had the hard kick aswell but eversince i did the last tranny fluid change about a month ago its gone and now its a lot smoother than before


----------



## Nau (Dec 19, 2004)

luckysperm1 said:


> lol and you wonder why you have TM probs lol jkjk
> you lucky AT people dont know how good u got it....changing the Mt oil takes for ever and is a P.I.T.A.



Did on my Lex - piece of cake. Just warm it up nice before and it should poor out as regular oil does. Putting in could be a bit trickey. If there's no space of a bottle, stick in the hole long hose with a cone attached to it and fill it up from top. Should be easy


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

another thing that i forgot to mention is .. if you want your tranny to be smoother in shifting put some Lucas tranny fluid. I use it everytime i change the fluid and it makes the tranny run a lot better, better shifting and better pickup


----------



## Nau (Dec 19, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> another thing that i forgot to mention is .. if you want your tranny to be smoother in shifting put some Lucas tranny fluid. I use it everytime i change the fluid and it makes the tranny run a lot better, better shifting and better pickup


Thanks!
Though I have some inner unexplainable distrust to any additives to anything, I might wanna try that as a last resort


----------



## Nau (Dec 19, 2004)

Tdizzle412 said:


> Ill let you guys know tomorrow. I'll ask my dad about it he's a Nissan master technician..So he will probally know.


Hi Tdizzle412,
So what did your dad tell?

Thanks!


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, I was curious to hear about that too....


----------

